# GAME 2: 10/31 @ Memphis



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Post your thoughts about the 10/31 game at Memphis.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*match-ups*

C-Big Jake/Lorenzen Wright---VS---Tony battie/Raef LaFrentz
Edge- C's

PF- Pau Gasol---VS---Vin Baker
Edge- Grizz

SF-Mike Miller/James Posey---VS---Walter McCarty/Kedrick Brown
Edge-Grizz

SG-Mike Miller/James Posey---VS---Paul Pierce
Edge-C's

PG-Mike James---VS---Jason Williams
Edge-Grizz

Bench- Even

Even though the Grizz win more situations I think the C's will pull it out in a close one.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: match-ups*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> 
> Bench- Even


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## WaltaaMcCarty (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: match-ups*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> C-Big Jake/Lorenzen Wright---VS---Tony battie/Raef LaFrentz
> Edge- C's
> 
> ...


Couple Problems. Celtics Bench - Even? Just look at last nights game and i think you'll find the celtics bench is pretty nice. We have Raef, EWill, Banks, Blount, Welsch, and McCarty all on the bench. I mean, thats damn good. 

Also, dont underestimate McCarty and Kedrick. Kedrick's got great D, and McCarty has a height advantage on Posey and Miller, so I dont think they should be too much of a problem. 

Also, dont get down on Battie, LaFrentz, and Blount playing Center. All were in double digits last night, and they all play pretty good D.

So i look at it more like this : 

C-Big Jake/Lorenzen Wright---VS---Tony battie/Raef LaFrentz
Edge- Even

PF- Pau Gasol---VS---Vin Baker
Edge- Grizz

SF-Mike Miller/James Posey---VS---Walter McCarty/Kedrick Brown
Edge-Even

SG-Mike Miller/James Posey---VS---Paul Pierce
Edge-C's

PG-Mike James---VS---Jason Williams
Edge-Grizz

Bench- C's

Game Prediction : Celtics 95, Grizzlies 85


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: match-ups*



> Originally posted by <b>WaltaaMcCarty</b>!
> 
> 
> Couple Problems. Celtics Bench - Even? Just look at last nights game and i think you'll find the celtics bench is pretty nice. We have Raef, EWill, Banks, Blount, Welsch, and McCarty all on the bench. I mean, thats damn good.
> ...


Why is it McCarty and Kedrick? It should be Williams and Kedrick. Either way, its still advantage Grizz. I'm a fan of Kedrick and all, and he will dominate Miller if we get out and run, but Miller is a very good player. The bench is a lot closer to even then we'd probably like to admit. Sure our bench dominated last night, but they played Miami without Caron and Odom. Miami without Caron and Odom is the worst team in the NBA. The bench is even. 

I still think that the Celtics will win simply because Paul Pierce is so much better than anyone else on the floor, even Gasol who is a terrific player. This will be a good game to watch though.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't like position-by-position comparisons since so much depends on how the players (including the bench players) mesh as a team. The whole can be greater than the sum of its parts.

Suffice it to say the the Griz are playing their home opener and they are a much improved team this year. The have a superstar (Gasol) who was probably the best player at the European championships. They have two outstanding outside shooters (Miller and Person). They have depth and an "old school" coach, so the C's had better be ready for pressing defenses. The have a competent point guard: Jason Williams has matured under Hubie. Their only significant question mark is at center.

A victory tomorrow night on the road would be much more significant than beating an inferior, crippled team like the Heat at home.


----------



## Will (Jun 24, 2003)

*yep*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I don't like position-by-position comparisons since so much depends on how the players (including the bench players) mesh as a team. The whole can be greater than the sum of its parts.


Couldn't have said it better myself! 

I hate it when people go by which player has better stats at each position. It's a team game and there's a lot more to it than that!


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Closer look at the bench*

Hey agoo I really like the post especially the part of the bench being very close to even. Although I really dont think Mike Miller will ever get dominated by Kedrick even if the C's get out and run. For those others that disagree with the bench being even lets look a little closer. 

C's bench: Raef-GOOD backup(probably will start by mid season) capable of a double double in the east. In my mind the best backup on the team. EWill- Very servicable backup that will bang inside and use his post game against the much thinner grizz. Hopefully will hit the corner three when open. Banks-Good young player who's D could come in handy when its time to guard JWill and the gritty Watson. Turnovers could be his problem in this game as the grizz D is much improved. Brown- Athleticism will help when guarding Posey and Miller and his advantage in quickness over Miller will definitely help. Jones-See Brown same scenario. Welsch- Good young combo guard that doesnt do a whole lot now but watch out in the future. He is a good quick 6-7 combo guard.

Grizz bench: Tsakalidis-Big man that will man the middle and cause problems for Pierce and others trying to get into the paint unless Battie can hit the open 16-18 footer and pull him out. Will rebound and bang in the middle. Swift- Very athletic and will block a number of shots. Against either McCarty or Vin he is quicker than both although McCarty's length could cause problems although not much considering swift has no drive moves anyway.Bo Outlaw- A defensive stopper that will help contain Vin and Bo is also very wuick for a guy 6-9 with a 7-1 wingspan. Battier- Should be a sixth man of the year award candidate and enough said!! Person- Very consistent from the outside and three point shooting is important in their offense started last year and was top 5 in 3 pt %. Kinda of old though will have huge problems defensively. Watson- He could be one of the keys to the game with his great defensive presence and overall ability to stop opposing PG's. Mike James had a very productive first game and if Watson and JWill hold him to about 8 or 10 and cause turnovers there could be a BIG problem.

After further review the edge should almost go to the Grizz.

Any Comments:??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Starting lineup*

1st Post: I think the lineup for the C's with minutes for each player will be:

Battie: 24 Blount: 14 Lafrentz 8 
Baker: 26 Lafrentz 14 Blount 8
Williams 18 Waltah: 10 Brown: 20 Jones 0
Pierce: 34 Williams: 8 Waltah: 2 Welsch: 2	
James 24 Banks: 22 Welsch: 2

I think Battie, Blount, Lafrentz, and Baker will share the C and PF minutes and I think E Will will start after Wednesday's great performance and Brown's dissapointing start. I think OB will try to rest Pierce.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think even though LaFrentz will be coming off the bench until he's comfortable he will still play starter minutes. Somewhere between 26 and 32 a game most likely. I also think Raef could see some time at SF when the Celts go against bigger small forwards such as Van Horn & Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Closer look at the bench*



> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Hey agoo I really like the post especially the part of the bench being very close to even. Although I really dont think Mike Miller will ever get dominated by Kedrick even if the C's get out and run. For those others that disagree with the bench being even lets look a little closer.


In reference to Kedrick dominating Miller, I meant that he would on the fast break. Miller is a good player, but defense isn't his thing and there aren't many, if any, players who can keep up with Kedrick running. If there are any, Miller certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Lafrentz*

I agree with Lafrentz getting 26-32 minutes/game as the season progresses but, keep in fact the Baker, Blount, and Battie also need their share of minutes and the C for the future in Perkins needs some garbage time to develop. Lafrentz still needs to learn the playbook and OB's ways. When he gets it he will be a force, in my opinion. I like his blocks, especially the one on that layup in the 2nd quarter. I don't like the idea of Lafrentz at SF because the logjam we already have there with E Will, Kedrick, Waltah and James.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I think tonights game against grizzlies is going to give us some answers. Win against Miami was nice but realisticly Miami in this lineup would loose against anyone. I am happy, nontheless, about the way we played but our true value is yet to be seen. We have a very tough schedule in the next two weeks so that will give us a more realistic insight.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Memphis by 7. 

Center: Boston (Only because Memphis has yet to see Tsakalidis play on a consistent basis.) 
Power Forward: Memphis
Small Forward: Memphis!!
Shooting Guard: Boston
Point Guard: Memphis

Bench: Memphis!!!!

Coach: Memphis 

Home Court Advantage: Memphis.....uhhh,ummmm,ehh...yeah thats actually Boston although I would like to say it could be Memphis if they play there game the way fans love it.

GM: Memphis!!!!! Ainge is headed toward rebuilding, but given he does have a great team to start with. West has the nod without a doubt though on this area of comparison. 

Trainer: Even (finallllly an even comparison)

Cheerleaders: Memphis!!!! -Boston ain't got nothing unless you get Joumanna out there. Memphis cheerleaders are banging as opposed to those Boston "I NEED A COFEE" Cheerleaders. 

Mascot: Defiantly Grizzlies!!!!!! Who's gonna mess with a bear?? Thats right no one!!!

All the intangibles point to Memphis winning this game, and I don't see why that won't happen. The evidence is written in the earlier post's.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Cheerleaders: Memphis!!!! -Boston ain't got nothing unless you get Joumanna out there. Memphis cheerleaders are banging as opposed to those Boston "I NEED A COFEE" Cheerleaders.


You've definitely got us there, since Boston does not have any cheerleaders and probably never will so long as Auerbach is alive.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*One more comparison*

Championships: Boston 16, Vancouver/Memphis 0


Oh, and Waltaa, why do you keep jinxing us? Memphis is fresh, they have been practicing all week with an eye toward beating US, and they are a very good home team. Look at their home record after Hubie took over.

Oh, and Mike Miller is so much better than Kedrick Brown it is not even funny.

This game is going to be very tough. Vin Baker could be a key again here.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*You must be kidding right?*



> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Memphis by 7.
> 
> Center: Boston (Only because Memphis has yet to see Tsakalidis play on a consistent basis.)
> ...


I doubt very many people outside of Memphis actually expect Boston to lose to Memphis.

You think Memphis's bench is clearly better than Boston's???!! WOW! I really disagree. The Celtics are a much deeper than Memphis.

To simply compare each position then base that on who is better is ridiculous. During the Lakers championship there would have been many teams in the NBA that would have had a 3 - 2 advantage against the Lakers starters. They still got killed.

Pierce is so much better than any of the Grizzlies that he should count for Celtics better at the 2 and 3.

Boston went to the playoffs, Memphis went to the lottery...again.

This year the Celtics will go to the playoffs, Memphis will go to the lottery...again.

Boston will win.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

[strike]Bad Bartons, to respond seriously to posts like the one made by C-MO 22 LD! is not productive. He was just cheerleading. It's like alll of the pre-adolescent Bulls fans who keep asserting that the Bulls will win 60 games, as if repeating it over and over will make it true.[/strike]

Don't attack posters or other team's fanbases. ---agoo


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You must be kidding right?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people outside of Memphis actually expect Boston to lose to Memphis.


If that's even true, it's because no one outside of Grizz fans (and people who keep up with basketball, in general) know how much the Grizzlies have improved.



> You think Memphis's bench is clearly better than Boston's???!! WOW! I really disagree. The Celtics are a much deeper than Memphis.


Not to be a typical, run-of-the-mill, one-line-response homer, but OH MY GOD, are you wrong.

Our _backup_ point guard is better than your _starter_. And I don't think Shane Battier would have too much trouble ousting Kedrick/Williams/Jones from the starting SF spot were he a Celtic.



> To simply compare each position then base that on who is better is ridiculous. During the Lakers championship there would have been many teams in the NBA that would have had a 3 - 2 advantage against the Lakers starters. They still got killed.
> 
> Pierce is so much better than any of the Grizzlies that he should count for Celtics better at the 2 and 3.


This is fine. No one is going to dispute that Pierce will be the best player on the floor tonight. And I agree that these position-based comparisons (SG vs. SG, PF vs. PF) are pretty useless.



> Boston went to the playoffs, Memphis went to the lottery...again.
> 
> This year the Celtics will go to the playoffs, Memphis will go to the lottery...again.


It's called the "Freaking Western Conference." I wish we had the luxury of playing the Hawks and Bucks four times a year. It's not exactly a new development that Boston happens to play in the "other" league, and Memphis plays where there is actually some stiff competition in comparison. Not to turn that into a West vs. East thing, but get real -- if Memphis played in the East, they'd make the playoffs with relative ease. Home-court advantage, even.


----------



## WaltaaMcCarty (Oct 21, 2003)

The Truth - 
If i jinxed us last week then why did we win? We didnt even have any inuries!   :yes:


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: You must be kidding right?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people outside of Memphis actually expect Boston to lose to Memphis.


Let's see some online sports betting pages.
Betandwin.com pays 2.35 for a Celtics win tonight and 1.63 for a Grizzlies win.
Bamebookers.com pays 2.32 for C's win and 1.65 for Grizz win.
So most of the people expect Boston to lose in Memphis.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Bench*



> You think Memphis's bench is clearly better than Boston's???!! WOW! I really disagree. The Celtics are a much deeper than Memphis.





> Not to be a typical, run-of-the-mill, one-line-response homer, but OH MY GOD, are you wrong.
> 
> Our backup point guard is better than your starter. And I don't think Shane Battier would have too much trouble ousting Kedrick/Williams/Jones from the starting SF spot were he a Celtic.


I disagree with both of you. I think in an unbiased opinion that the C's have a better bench but, I do agree that Memphis is very underrated and the game won't be a blowout. The C's don't have a tremendous margin of depth of their benches, just enough to be better. Keep in mind that the C's have excellent depth at PF and C, enough that a 1st round draft pick in Perkins would be on the IL. Also, I don't think Earl Watson is better than Mike James. I rate them at the same level. No way can Battier would oust Eric Williams, a scrappy veteran, and Kedrick Brown, a young, athletic kid, with Ron Artest potential. I've watched a lot of Battier's Duke game's and some of his Memphis games and I'm impressed but still i don't think he could beat out our SF's if he was on the Celts.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Bad Bartons, to respond seriously to posts like the one made by C-MO 22 LD! is not productive. He was just cheerleading.


Ohhh I'm not going to be cheerleading any more about this subject, because I know I am right in my assumptions. First Off, 



> To simply compare each position then base that on who is better is ridiculous. During the Lakers championship there would have been many teams in the NBA that would have had a 3 - 2 advantage against the Lakers starters. They still got killed.


Can you name any of the teams who had the 3-2 advantages? Also can you name the scores of the games, because as you said the opposing team got "killed". 



> I doubt very many people outside of Memphis actually expect Boston to lose to Memphis.


Umm, no, how bout you check what you say before you state it because your comment is wrong. Check Sports Illustrated and ESPN magazines pre-regular season rankings for the Grizzlies. They say 9th in the West for both sources, and i'm thinking the 9th seed in the West could surely beat the 5th in the East without a doubt. I don't know maybe you think the East is better than the West though??? 



> You think Memphis's bench is clearly better than Boston's???!! WOW! I really disagree. The Celtics are a much deeper than Memphis.


Again, no. In an article from the Memphis Commercial Appeal today Jerry West states that Memphis might have the deepest team in the nba. 

"I look around," Griz president Jerry West said, "and I believe we're the deepest team in the league." 

http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_2390711,00.html 



> This year the Celtics will go to the playoffs, Memphis will go to the lottery...again.


IMO, many people who know anything significant about the NBA will not agree what you just said. The Celtics will probably go to the playoffs, but Memphis is probably not bound for the lottery. 



> Boston will win.


Memphis will win

Ok so here is the comparison to the benches, 

PG___Bos: Marcus Banks - Mem Earl Watson
SG___Bos: Eric Williams -Mem Wesley Person or Dahntay Jones
SF___Bos: Walter McCarty- Mem Shane Battier
PF___Bos: Jumaine Jones - Mem Stromile Swift and Outlaw
C____Bos: Raef Lafrentz - Mem Lorenzen Wright maybe Jake Tsak


Now tell me who's bench is better compared to the others. Watson, Wesley, Battier, and Swift are all better in there particular positions compared to the opposition. The thing that really helps Memphis though, is Hubie's 10 man rotation. The bench players can play in unison because they know how each other plays with one another. They are not going to put up unwanted shots, or else Hubie is going to get them out of the game. What is your reasoning thinking Boston is better than Memphis's bench????

oyyyyyeee......Boston, Boston, Boston :sigh: :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Memphis will win


Wanna bet? You should give me points, since (a) Memphis is a better team according to you, and (b) Memphis is at home, which is worth about 10 points on any given night.

Ill take Boston and 10 points. How much can you afford to bet?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Can you name any of the teams who had the 3-2 advantages? Also can you name the scores of the games, because as you said the opposing team got "killed".


Alright, here's a easy one. The Lakers have Kobe and Shaq at SG and C respectively. There was a game in 2000, Lakers vs. Suns. The Suns had Jason Kidd at PG. Rodney Rogers and Cliff Robinson at PF and (someone correct me on this) Penny Hardaway at SF. The Suns lost 87-65 with a 3 to 2 starter advantage.

http://www.canoe.ca/NBAPlayoffs00/may16_pho.html



> Umm, no, how bout you check what you say before you state it because your comment is wrong. Check Sports Illustrated and ESPN magazines pre-regular season rankings for the Grizzlies. They say 9th in the West for both sources, and i'm thinking the 9th seed in the West could surely beat the 5th in the East without a doubt. I don't know maybe you think the East is better than the West though???


No way the Celtics could have a worse winning percentage if the C's played the Grizz 100 times. The whole East-West dominance is a stereotype after the 7th seed. After the Lakers, T-Wolves, Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Kings, and Rockets, almost any of the East teams are better than the rest of the Western confrence teams. A 9th seed in the East could beat a 9th seed in the West.



> PG___Bos: Marcus Banks - Mem Earl Watson
> SG___Bos: Eric Williams -Mem Wesley Person or Dahntay Jones
> SF___Bos: Walter McCarty- Mem Shane Battier
> PF___Bos: Jumaine Jones - Mem Stromile Swift and Outlaw
> ...


Read the post I wrote before yours for the answer to your last question.

Your post was so biased:no:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This thread is really unproductive. Fany are always bias. 
I must say I like Memphis. They have a really long bench but the problem is that they dont have any superstars. They should trade quantity for quality! About the game- I am not going to say we will win cause it is going to be a close game, but if we play our defence and if 2-3 players beside Pierce produce on offense we have a good chance to win. 

As a Boston fan my tip- Memphis : Boston 87:92


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> No way the Celtics could have a worse winning percentage if the C's played the Grizz 100 times. The whole East-West dominance is a stereotype after the 7th seed. After the Lakers, T-Wolves, Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Kings, and Rockets, almost any of the East teams are better than the rest of the Western confrence teams. A 9th seed in the East could beat a 9th seed in the West.



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2003/basketball/nba/10/27/power.rankings/ 

That is just a power rankings from Sports Illustrated, which say that Memphis is ranked 17th while Boston is ranked 19th. That really has no point to what i'm going to say but I like knowing that someone else thinks that Memphis is better than Boston. 

Ok, so your saying after the Lakers, T-Wolves, Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Kings, and Rockets all the rest of the Western conference foes are horrible and the lower ranked East teams can beat all of them???? Wow, bold statement to say the least. 

Western Confernce Eastern Conference
7) Heat
8) Portland TBlaze 8) Bulls
9) Memphis 9) Celtics
10) Seattle 10) Toronto 
11) Golden State 11) Cavaliers 
12) Denver 12) Knicks 
13) Clipp show 13) Wizards 
14) Utah 14) Hawks 
15) Bucks 

I'm assuming when you say almost any Eastern Conference team can beat the 9th seed on in the Western Conference that you mean the 8th seed in the East to start off. 

Well, hmmmm , i'm not to sure about that statement. Blazers could beat the Heat, Bulls, Celtics, Raptors, Cavs, Knicks, Wiz, Hawks, Bucks, and the Bobcats pretty badly if they tried. Same with Memphis, Seattle, Golden State, and Utah. Now it's when the Western conference plays teams like Philly, Pacers, Magic, Hornets, Pistons, and Nets where theyll have there main problems. I didn't think I was that biased, its just that the West is significantly better. You can't really refute the fact that they are. The West has a majority percentage of the size, and skill whereas the East is lacking in that department


Ohh, and you had me on the starter thing i'll give you that. But that is only one year, and it will take many more examples for me to totally believe you. (you know the Suns vs. Lakers thing) 




> Wanna bet? You should give me points, since (a) Memphis is a better team according to you, and (b) Memphis is at home, which is worth about 10 points on any given night.


hmmmmm


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm not saying that the Eastern Confrence teams could beat the Western Confrence teams 7-14 on every day. I'm saying that you never know which team will win. You can't say a win is automatic and you can't say that Memphis is better than the C's. I honestly don't know who's better for a definetive. I know the C's have a better team.

I don't care about SI's rankings. They predicted the Sox would win in 2000 or something like that. Stupid curses.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Greetings Boston fans

I think the Grizzlies still have a long way to go to undo all the pathetic play the organization has displayed in the NBA.

Moving on.....

I think this thing about Memphis not having a superstar is wrong. Pau Gasol is a superstar. Unfortunately he plays PF in the West for a team that hasn't been winning. I will concede Pierce will be the best player on the court but the gap between him and Pau is not as wide as most non-Memphis fans think. 

Also the C's don't have a PG, let alone a backup PG. The C's have 1 ball handler (Pierce) and no beef in the middle. This is the type of team the Grizzlies are built to crush. We will play 10 players, we will press 48x94. Will Pierce be able to be the primary ball handler and carry the scoring load for 4 quarters? If he can this game will be close, if not the Grizzly win by double figures.

My prediction....Grizzlies 109, Celtics 92.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

The Celtics go ten deep also-- maybe 11-- and Mike James is better than you think. So is Banks, so long as he plays under control.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> My prediction....Grizzlies 109, Celtics 92.


:clap: That was the funniest thing I've heard today :clap:


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*WHAT??!*

Yeah that score is pretty funny but back to reality...

Please someone tell me if the east is better than the west than why did MEMPHIS have a winning percentage against eastern conference opponents last season? And Boston was barely a 500 team against the west? Again I think the C's win barely due to Pierce!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Boston 44, Memphis 47


.....


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*HALFTIME!*

MEM 47 ---- BOS 44

Close game, very balanced, highlight filled.

Stepping up-
Vin 4-6, 8pts and 4rbs
Pierce 5-9, 11pts 4 rbs, 2 ast and 4TO(bad)
Raef 2-3, 4pts 6rbs

Pau 5-8, 10pts 4rbs, 2blks
Swift 2-2, 7pts 3rbs
JWill 2-5, 6pts 3ast

Let down-
EWill 2-7, 7pts

Mike Miller 1-6, 3 pts 4 TO

(again I say C's win a close one)
Comments??


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Memphis Post Game thoughts?*

Well Vin B make a statement that he is back!! Pierce with a solid game other than the turnovers. Pau and Swift decent games JWIll and Mike Miller poor shooting and Mike James with a game winner??!!

Comments?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Lol Lol. Those Memphis guys were smart not to take my bets. I would have been considerably richer. So the C's don't have any point guards? Nice job Mike. And Marcus played nice defense, even though he did not score alot of points.

I guess this isn't quite the team that the Grizz were "built to crush" is it? The officials did everything they could to hand the game to Memphis, but it wasn't quite enough.

A gold star to Vin Baker, too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like Hubie keeping the starters out for so long. I don't like seeing 5 bench players in the game at the same time. It is too difficult to win like that, you need to mix and match.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Mike James - nice shot and soLid pLay, reaLLy showing wut he can do.

Pierce - nyce, 'cept for the TO's.

LaFrentz - DoesN'T seem Like he got much time.

Vinny - WoW!!!!!!!! Keep it up!! YEA!!!!

Others - Box score looks decent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Michael James*

WHAT a END!! Great game for Vin. He kept us in the game. Michael James with the HUGE shot with time winding down. He said before the game that he was going to shoot and he shot the decisive shot to win the game. :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Some of the things I have noticed since the pre-season....

Blount---Does he always have to shoot when he gets the ball?

Mike James---Same thing as above, pass it more.

Banks---Will OB give him some consistant time?

Raef---Why's he always hanging around the 3 point line? I thought he was an inside presence...he's rotating slow on D.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

great game

I love Vin Baker! Walker is expensible.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Walker is expensible.


Lets trade him now...


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*Vin B way to go baby!*

I am a die hard C's fan but I like the grizz. Today i hate to admit but Mike outplayed JWill. But all along I have said the grizz bench was better and today they were slightly better. The BIG differnce in the game today was none other than VIN himself. He had a monster game and outplayed Pau and any other big man the grizz have. Hats go off to Vinny B. I hope he plays this way the whole year becuase a 1 or 2 seed would not be out of question! Oh yeah Toine who?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Just ignore this post...I'm trying to figure out this merge thing. ---agoo


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

While reading agoo's sig...how's EWill?? Anyone with any news?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't think the officials are on Paul Pierces side. How does every other star get calls, but not Truth. One official never called a foul on the Grizz guarding Pierce after he got roughed up all night. Tommy pointed out many times where a foul should've been called. Like the 2nd to last possesion: there should've been a loose ball foul on James Posey. Well, I'm too picky, so atleast I'll rest well with a W


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Admittedly, there were moments in this game when I missed Antoine's ability to play PG. Mike James and Marcus Banks seemed slightly unsure against the press at moments. There were also some rough moments with the press where people should have ran and didn't.

One thing I really want to know though, where is Raef LaFrentz? We dealt an all-star 40 mpg guy for him and he doesn't play that much. I don't get it. He needs to get in and get down low. That's what we got him for.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I don't think the officials are on Paul Pierces side. How does every other star get calls, but not Truth. One official never called a foul on the Grizz guarding Pierce after he got roughed up all night. Tommy pointed out many times where a foul should've been called. Like the 2nd to last possesion: there should've been a loose ball foul on James Posey. Well, I'm too picky, so atleast I'll rest well with a W


Tommy Heinson complaining about officials? Shocking.

Its true though, Pierce does NOT get any calls at all, which is rediculous consider that he's right up on the level with TMac and Kobe. Those two get the calls any time someone manages to stay with them.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

:sigh: :sigh: :sigh: oyeeee, well it was a good game. Thought Memphis would have pulled it out though, props out to the Kelts and a major praise for Vin Baker. I'm glad he had a good game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: oyeeee, well it was a good game. Thought Memphis would have pulled it out though, props out to the Kelts and a major praise for Vin Baker. I'm glad he had a good game.


The C's were lucky that Mike Miller missed so many open shots.
I'd be happy to see the Griz go 80-2 for the year, so long as Troy Bell gets some P/T.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> so long as Troy Bell gets some P/T.


Troy Bell will have a hard time getting Playing Time with the Grizz's great depth at PG. Behind Jason Williams and Earl Watson, Troy will have to earn his P/T in practice or if one of the other PG's for the Grizz got hurt.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Troy Bell will have a hard time getting Playing Time with the Grizz's great depth at PG. Behind Jason Williams and Earl Watson, Troy will have to earn his P/T in practice or if one of the other PG's for the Grizz got hurt.


Troy Bell is a better player than Earl Watson, although Troy is less experienced.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Troy Bell is a better player than Earl Watson, although Troy is less experienced.


Exactly, Troy needs experience and experience comes from practice. If Troy has good practices and shows Hubie what he can do if given the chance, he will pass Earl Watson on the depth chart, but he still will never be a backup point guard if Jason Williams is around unless Troy works harder than he has at BC and learns pass first shoot second with the talented Grizzlies team.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm not that impressed with White Chocolate-- never was. He still shoots too many wild threes and he does not defend very well. Obie knew exactly what matchup he wanted at the end of the game last night. Williams is a nice passer in transition, though.

The Griz player who most impressed me last night was Stromile Swift, who looks much improved. I understand he is looking for a contract extension and the Griz want to keep the price down. If Swift keeps playing the way he did last night, the price is going to go up, not down.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm glad we got the W, but in the first half we looked pretty bad at times, except VINNY who looked AWESOME! I want to know what's up with Kedrick & Raef?!??!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> I'm not that impressed with White Chocolate-- never was. He still shoots too many wild threes and he does not defend very well. Obie knew exactly what matchup he wanted at the end of the game last night. Williams is a nice passer in transition, though.


Jason didn't play bad defense against Mike James on the last play. James just hit a good shot over the outstretched hands of Williams. I think J-Will is giving an effort trying to improve his defense under Hubie Brown, and that is all I would ask from him. Jasons shot selection is kind of shady, but that is just how he plays. He has a rhythm and flow kind of game, and when he thinks he has the flow with him, he'll shoot a three which he thinks he can make. I can deal with that. But mostly, Williams is on the court because of his great passing. Yes he is a great passer in transition, but also in the half-court as well. 

7 assists - 1 turnover 
I hope he keeps that ratio like it is for the rest of the season!


----------

